# Honing a carbide scraper



## Deny1950 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi just a few simple questions, can one use a smooth steel disc with diamond paste to hone a scraping tool or should one use cast iron and paste???  my other question is about a precision level, when laid flat on a granite plate should it have an arc to  it ? Mine is an 18 in. and has about 6 thou in the center?? Thanks Denis


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 27, 2014)

My level is perfectly flat, but the Connley book should provide more information on levels.  As far as sharpening, I use a diamond lap, Bebop uses the paste.  Both work and should just be a matter of your preference.  Tim


----------



## Dresden (Jan 1, 2015)

Levels should be scraped dead flat for rebuilding, even machine levelling. 
I have found the short master levels work very well but checking the surface where you level
need to be done as a burr can give false readings.

When rebuilding a Kingway gage is the most useful instrument ever made.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 1, 2015)

The experts say it needs a slight concave surface, maybe .0015 to .002".  Six thousandths sounds like a awful lot to me.  Reason for it has something to do with heat transfer.  I need to go check my precision level!


----------

